

London datacentre outage takes more than 50 businesses offline - tomerv
http://www.zdnet.com/level-3-london-datacentre-outage-takes-more-than-50-businesses-offline-7000000560/

======
tomerv
The article doesn't specifically mention this, but Last.fm is one of the
services that was offline.

